# How full is your quiver?



## JOwen

we have 8 children. Anyone top that? And yes, this is a competition


----------



## matt01

We have a daughter, but sometimes it feels like eight (or more).


----------



## Herald

We have one (1). We were not able to have more children. God saw fit, in His sovereignty, to fill our quiver with one and only one child. She is 16 years old and as beautiful as her mother. She has a tender heart and a desire to serve God. She is all teenager, but she displays the qualities that her mother and I pray will allow her to be a mature and responsible adult. 

Praise God for those of you who have many children. May God bless each one them. For those of you that have not been able to have children, may God grant you grace and fulfilment in other areas. Laurie and I have learned to appreciate every moment we have with the precious gift God has given us.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Not counting those still in my loins, we have 3.


----------



## JohnV

joshua said:


> I have a beautiful little rambunctious daughter...she is 4.5 now. Wow, how time flies.




Beautiful, Josh!!! 

I have eleven. I also have three grandchildren.


----------



## MW

Twelve, with the thirteenth on the way, and one gone to glory, blessed be the name of the Lord!


----------



## bookslover

armourbearer said:


> Twelve, with the thirteenth on the way, and one gone to glory, blessed be the name of the Lord!



I have 3 grown children, and just barely survived raising them. I don't know how you guys with lots of kids manage it - cast iron nervous systems, I guess!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

armourbearer said:


> Twelve, with the thirteenth on the way, and one gone to glory, blessed be the name of the Lord!



Congratulations on the news of your 13th child! That's great news.

I've read somewhere that a "full" quiver is 13. Have you ever heard that?

How old are you by the way?


----------



## JohnV

armourbearer said:


> Twelve, with the thirteenth on the way, and one gone to glory, blessed be the name of the Lord!



 Congratulations, especially for number thirteen, Matt.


----------



## MW

SemperFideles said:


> Congratulations on the news of your 13th child! That's great news.
> 
> I've read somewhere that a "full" quiver is 13. Have you ever heard that?
> 
> How old are you by the way?



Thankyou. Haven't heard that one before. I'm 39.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

armourbearer said:


> Thankyou. Haven't heard that one before. I'm 39.



Wow, we're practically the same age. I turn 39 in a few months. I'm way behind.

We didn't have our first until I was 34.

I sometimes wish we had started much earlier because my knees and achilles make it hard to get down to their level.

By the way, there's an exercise coming up in Australia in a few months. Hope to make it out there. Australia's a big place but if I'll try to swing by if I'm even remotely "in the neighborhood".


----------



## MW

SemperFideles said:


> Wow, we're practically the same age. I turn 39 in a few months. I'm way behind.
> 
> We didn't have our first until I was 34.
> 
> I sometimes wish we had started much earlier because my knees and achilles make it hard to get down to their level.
> 
> By the way, there's an exercise coming up in Australia in a few months. Hope to make it out there. Australia's a big place but if I'll try to swing by if I'm even remotely "in the neighborhood".



Yes, it is an advantage to start as soon as you are legal marrying age.  I thoroughly recommend it.

Remember we are moving to Rockhampton next week. If you can manage it we have a spare room you're more than welcome to use. But as you can imagine, I can't guarantee it will be quiet. 

Oh! and I have a ton of TR literature you can take home with you.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

armourbearer said:


> If you can manage it we have a spare room you're more than welcome to use. But as you can imagine, I can't guarantee it will be quiet.



Well the real question will be is will Rich refuse to lay down his head in a messy room? Clean it up, and then invite him to stay the night.


----------



## MW

ChristopherPaul said:


> Well the real question will be is will Rich refuse to lay down his head in a messy room? Clean it up, and then invite him to stay the night.



No problem there. I wouldn't ask him to wander where I am not willing to go.  Mum keeps a good house.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

armourbearer said:


> Yes, it is an advantage to start as soon as you are legal marrying age.  I thoroughly recommend it.
> 
> Remember we are moving to Rockhampton next week. If you can manage it we have a spare room you're more than welcome to use. But as you can imagine, I can't guarantee it will be quiet.
> 
> Oh! and I have a ton of TR literature you can take home with you.


----------



## lv1nothr

Wow...Praise God for all who's quiver is full or still being filled! 11, 12, 13th on the way...What a blessing!!! 

We have four plus a son-n-love here on earth and many losses...still trusting God to do of His good pleasure with this ol'womb!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

We have three covenant blessings at home, and one who has gone to be with the Lord.


----------



## Augusta

We have four and are hoping for some more God willing.


----------



## lv1nothr

Augusta said:


> We have four and are hoping for some more God willing.



 with you Traci!!!


----------



## LadyFlynt

BaptistInCrisis said:


> We have one (1). We were not able to have more children. God saw fit, in His sovereignty, to fill our quiver with one and only one child. She is 16 years old and as beautiful as her mother. She has a tender heart and a desire to serve God. She is all teenager, but she displays the qualities that her mother and I pray will allow her to be a mature and responsible adult.
> 
> Praise God for those of you who have many children. May God bless each one them. For those of you that have not been able to have children, may God grant you grace and fulfilment in other areas. Laurie and I have learned to appreciate every moment we have with the precious gift God has given us.



~Amen~ And one strong, well developed arrow is worth more than a dozen crooked ones. May each arrow given us become straight and strong.


----------



## LadyFlynt

11 and 13...never knew that, you two.

6 covenant children with us (one to be baptised in 2wks), 1 taken by the Lord, and Lord Willing more to come...if not, then may I be content.


----------



## Gryphonette

*You beat me! I've just got six.*

Of course, I've also got six grandchildren, with another one due in August and one in September.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Arrows multiply....grandchildren definately count!!!


----------



## KMK

We have three boys, one girl, and are in the process of adopting more through the county. Adoption through the county is frustrating, laborious and down right offensive to a biblical worldview. Is there any other adoptive parents that could give me word of encouragement in due season?

PS It is nice to hear the testimonies of the 'QM' on this board. There aren't too many in this neck of the woods. Most people out here view children as a curse.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Had a gent tell me the other night that "6 is too many." I said, "ah! But they will take care of me!" He smiled and agreed...LOL!


----------



## etexas

My wife and I lost our child late in Megan's pregnancy. Due to complications we are unable to have children after this. We have a wonderful 6 year old nephew(Andrew) and 4 year old niece Anna. We also have a great cat and dog.


----------



## kvanlaan

We have five. Three biological, two adopted (from China). We are looking to adopt two boys from Ethiopia when Joseph's adoption is all finished (probably one more year.)



> Not counting those still in my loins, we have 3.



Rich, can you give us a _full_ count (including those still in your loins)? Just curious as to how you'd do that...  

John, team Vandervliet must be quite a bunch. Is your avatar photo old? You don't look old enough to be "Opa" v/d Vliet.

It truly is a blessing to be on a board where children are so loved. Even if God has seen fit to grant a single child, it is the completion of His will and must thus be perfect. This is yet another reason that the PB is so valuable to me. No one will tell me to "buy a TV" or tell me that my wife may not be able to handle homeschooling so many children. Nope, it's instead "wow, great, congratulations, how many more?" Wonderful.

Pastor Klein, we are just finishing up 9 1/2 years of adoption proceedings with our dear Esther. We were told, almost 10 years ago, that we would NEVER be able to adopt her (I still remember the phone call vividly!) It has been a testament to His faithfulness this past decade. I actually caught myself telling a friend from home that if it is His will that we were to adopt this little girl (and we felt that we _had_ been told that), there was no hand, no power in the Chinese government that would ever be able to be raised against it happening. I say "caught" myself saying it, because it may sound ridiculoulsy sanctimonious to some. But when you finally realize that He's all you've got in this fight, then you finally realize that He's all you ever need, too. It took me almost 6 years to come to that point. (I'm not that quick on the uptake with certain things.) I was convinced that working hard at the process was the key.

My aim in this is not to scare you into thinking that it will take forever. Some people give us pitying looks and comments about the length of time it has taken us. We are instead of the opinion that He has been faithful for a decade in this, a most minor point in His big picture. This is indeed the fall of a sparrow and He has given so much to us in this time. It was these years of waiting that showed us His hand throughout.

Take heart. He _will_ remain faithful.

PS - Rev. Lewis, I'm 33; give me some time, pelase!. I'll email you when we beat you (I do have a small competitive streak!)


----------



## etexas

I follow Jesus said:


> My wife and I lost our child late in Megan's pregnancy. Due to complications we are unable to have children after this. We have a wonderful 6 year old nephew(Andrew) and 4 year old niece Anna. We also have a great cat and dog.


Actually my Sister-in-law is now expecting..........do you count nieces and nephews if unable to have children..if so 2,another on the way.


----------



## Herald

I follow Jesus said:


> My wife and I lost our child late in Megan's pregnancy. Due to complications we are unable to have children after this. We have a wonderful 6 year old nephew(Andrew) and 4 year old niece Anna. We also have a great cat and dog.



Max, I am sorry to hear that your wife cannot bear children. I pray for God's comfort and blessing to be upon both of you. His riches will overflow in other areas.


----------



## etexas

Thank you Bill. God has blessed Megan and I in other ways. Her name is Hannah, I will see her someday! Grace and Peace to you.


----------



## Gryphonette

I'm so sorry the LORD plucked your Hannah before y'all got a chance to know her. Very hard it must have been! :^(

Under the circumstances I'd certainly say nieces and nephews count. I've got a pair of nieces and a great-nephew of whom I'm _wildly_ fond. Spend a fair amount of time with my nieces, in fact; they're more like grandchildren, really. ;^)


----------



## Theogenes

We have three teenage sons! I think I win!!  
Jim


----------



## Redaimie

God has blessed us with 3, David 14, Rebecca 12 & James 11.

I had James when I was 40 & since I am now 51 I think our quiver is full.


----------



## govols

SemperFideles said:


> Not counting those still in my loins, we have 3.



WTMI

Way too much information!


----------



## Davidius

This discussion is making me very jealous and impatient.


----------



## Theoretical

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> This discussion is making me very jealous and impatient.


----------



## CDM

We have 4: Christopher-9, Ethan-4, Liberty-2, Abigail-1


----------



## govols

We have 5: Victoria Elizabeth 8, Jackson Bryce 7, Daniel Stephen 4, Emily Grace 2, Jonathan David 1.


----------



## lv1nothr

Redaimie said:


> God has blessed us with 3, David 14, Rebecca 12 & James 11.
> 
> I had James when I was 40 & since I am now 51 I think our quiver is full.



Ya just never know!!


----------



## BJClark

If we include our own, and nieces, nephews, grandchildren:

if that is the case, then---My husband and I have seven between us (5 girls, 2 boys), 3 grandchildren, 6 nieces, 4 nephews, (2 great-nephews) and many other nieces and nephews on my husbands side which we have never met (as my husband was adopted and has three siblings from his birthparents, two of which he has never met, and one in which they have all lost contact with years ago)


----------



## Redaimie

lv1nothr said:


> Ya just never know!!



miracles can happen.


----------



## kvanlaan

We _thought_ we couldn't have children when we first got married (after almost a couple years of trying) and that is what put adoption in the forefront of our minds. We were always open to the idea but it took a while for us to get it into our heads that we were being lead to adopt our first children. We have had Esther in our home for 9+ years and Joseph for 8. They _are_ our kids - we know them better than our biological children; they've been there longer. Not everyone is lead in that direction, but if you enjoy years of torment with a possible happy ending, it may be for you! We're thinking we may top out at about 10, DV, but we'll see what He has in store for us. I know it is not very popular to adopt these days (and in the US, I can't imagine the hoops one has to jump through) but the children are such a blessing, I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## JohnV

kvanlaan said:


> John, team Vandervliet must be quite a bunch. Is your avatar photo old? You don't look old enough to be "Opa" v/d Vliet.



The photo is over a year old. I didn't think I was old enough to be "Opa" either. 



> It truly is a blessing to be on a board where children are so loved. Even if God has seen fit to grant a single child, it is the completion of His will and must thus be perfect. This is yet another reason that the PB is so valuable to me. No one will tell me to "buy a TV" or tell me that my wife may not be able to handle homeschooling so many children. Nope, it's instead "wow, great, congratulations, how many more?" Wonderful.



Matt can likely tell you this too, that having a lot of children is not always regarded by fellow Christians as being blessed. I've been told I was irresponsible, careless, uncaring, and been the subject of many jokes; all at the pleasure of fellow Christians. There's a lot I can tell you about how some social structures are set up, even by fellow Christians, which make it especially hard on large families. There have been a lot of things said in our hearing that have hurt us deeply, as a family that embraces children. It's alienated us from people. All this while our family was growing up in one household. 

Now that most of the kids are grown, things are different. There are five married, one more ready to move out, two out working, and three left in school; which means that of the six that are still at home, half of them are old enough to make their own decisions; so we're not seen as a big family anymore. 

I agree with you about the attitude of this Board to children. This thread has been sheer joy to read. I've read it over a couple of times. I really feel for those who have lost a child, for those whose hearts yearn for their children, and those who reach out across various barriers to bring children into their homes, taking them as their own. No theological discussion can compare with the faith that is uttered in these posts.


----------



## Dieter Schneider

Check John Wesley's brothers and sisters!


----------



## Kevin

We are expecting #5!

As they used to say about our (former) church at Ft Ogelthorpe GA (First PCA) "those people are pro-life & prolific!"


----------



## ~~Susita~~

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> This discussion is making me very jealous and impatient.





Theoretical said:


>



All in God's timing, boys.  Y'all (or I should say WE) are still so young any way, you have lots you can do with this blessed time of singleness in His service.


----------



## ~~Susita~~

Wow lots of people expecting! Sounds kind of familiar: in my church, someone is ALWAYS pregnant. Can't make up my mind if we're not also a maternity ward  GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Richard King

I only have three sons. But two of them came out at the same time.
Does that add any points?
The three boys have kept me at a full quiver most of the time.


Always wanted a daughter but my wife lost her enthusiasm for pregnancy after birthing the twins.
I thought I heard somewhere 5 was considered a full quiver.


----------



## SRoper

None, but I would like a number of arrows some day. Probably a good idea to find a wife first.


----------



## MW

Kevin said:


> We are expecting #5!
> 
> As they used to say about our (former) church at Ft Ogelthorpe GA (First PCA) "those people are pro-life & prolific!"



I like it. Both paragraphs, that is.


----------



## JimJr

BaptistInCrisis said:


> We have one (1). We were not able to have more children. God saw fit, in His sovereignty, to fill our quiver with one and only one child. She is 16 years old and as beautiful as her mother. She has a tender heart and a desire to serve God. She is all teenager, but she displays the qualities that her mother and I pray will allow her to be a mature and responsible adult.
> 
> Praise God for those of you who have many children. May God bless each one them. For those of you that have not been able to have children, may God grant you grace and fulfilment in other areas. Laurie and I have learned to appreciate every moment we have with the precious gift God has given us.



 I can appreciate your circumstance. My wife and I also were given only one child. I can't tell you how often we heard from people who thought it terrible that we only had one, that "good Christians" ought to have a quiver full. Out of frustration my quick response became "why would I want a quiver full of wooden arrows when God gave me a golden one?" I am happy to say that my daughter is grown, a solid Christian, married to a fine man, and now experiencing some of the same frustrations that her mother and I felt. She has been married almost 2 years, desperately wants a child and has so far been unsuccessful. Thank God that He knows what He's doing.


----------



## MrMerlin777

One son, and one daughter.


----------



## CDM

~~Susita~~ said:


> All in God's timing, boys.  Y'all (or I should say WE) are still so young any way, you have lots you can do with this blessed time of singleness in His service.



Indeed, use it well and wisely.


----------



## JonathanHunt

One step-son. One, our own, with the Lord. Humanly speaking no prospect of more. Bear in mind that this thread might be quite painful reading for those who are not so blessed. However, profoundly grateful to have the opportunity to be a believing father to my 9 year old, and to try to counteract the non christian influences he goes through.

Oh, and proud daddy to three rats and a dog!

JH


----------



## Archlute

Seven lively arrows, and twins on the way!


----------



## ANT

My wife and I have 5 here ... All boys ...

Bobby - 21
Jeff - 19
Shawn - 17
William - 7
Jesse - 5


----------



## MW

Archlute said:


> Seven lively arrows, and twins on the way!



And studying divinity? That deserves a prize. What will you do for Hebrew exegesis in the weeks following the birth? blurry eyes will make it will look like a spider has bathed in an ink pot and scurried madly over the page.


----------



## RamistThomist

~~Susita~~ said:


> Wow lots of people expecting! Sounds kind of familiar: in my church, someone is ALWAYS pregnant. Can't make up my mind if we're not also a maternity ward  GOD IS GOOD!



I had the privilege in seminary to attend a church that loved the idea of lots of children. There were many young women there who constantly remained pregnant. It was also neat to see how some of the girls (ages 11-15) care for the younger children. It was neat seeing the older children take care of the younger ones in church without being asked. Of course, their parents took care of them mainly, but it was good having extra eyes.


----------



## BertMulder

6 boys, one girl

The Lord has certainly blessed us!


----------



## ~~Susita~~

Draught Horse said:


> I had the privilege in seminary to attend a church that loved the idea of lots of children. There were many young women there who constantly remained pregnant. It was also neat to see how some of the girls (ages 11-15) care for the younger children. It was neat seeing the older children take care of the younger ones in church without being asked. Of course, their parents took care of them mainly, but it was good having extra eyes.



Yep that sounds quite familiar! It's always great to be able to "adopt" a baby for a while, we're surrounded by young ones. Right now we have 2 ladies who are pregnant (one of which recently had a girl! She's maybe 3 months old?) and one that just had a whopping 11 pound baby boy.


----------



## Ezekiel3626

The Lord has blessed us with 3 beautiful children, my oldest daughter is 9, my son is 6, and my youngest daughter is 2.


----------



## bookslover

Archlute said:


> Seven lively arrows, and twins on the way!



Your wife is pregnant with twins? Or are you adopting two more? Just trying to be clear here...

In either case, congratulations!


----------



## jenney

We have six daughters so far. Only the Lord knows if he will bless us with more children, but we are certainly open to that providence!

I agree this thread could be painful reading for a family who can't have children. We have some friends at church who couldn't have children and I asked them if being at a church with so many children was painful and would it be easier to be at a typical American church where children were seen as a burden when you had more than two. She said no, that it actually comforted her to be where children were prized. She told me, "Here, women understand the joy that I ache for. At churches where children are not considered a blessing, the women say things that really hurt, like, 'you don't know how lucky you are!' and 'you can have _mine_!' They can't be sympathetic because they genuinely envy my situation." 

I hope that can be an encouragement to both sides of the fertility issue (many children or none): we weep with those who weep and rejoice with those who are blessed, knowing each of is in reality truly blessed because God knows us and remembers us in our distress.

Off to give some hugs and kisses to my lovely little ladies,
~jenney


----------



## Formerly At Enmity

Just one...

Her name is Lucy Knox Spires...She's cute as a beaver!!!


----------



## ~~Susita~~

I'm hoping to have a very full quiver some day. Kids truly are a wonderful gift!


----------



## brymaes

One with the Lord, one daughter (Maron, 23 months), and one son on the way (July 10, D.v.)


----------



## Greg

My wife and I have two beautiful daughters, Alexandra (8 years) and Kaitlyn (2 years).


----------



## JohnV

How full your quiver is is really a relative question. The Lord gives some people bigger quivers than others. Someone with six children is not less blessed than I am with eleven. That's the wrong way to look at it. Sure, eleven children are all a blessing from God. But those with fewer children are not less blessed for having fewer children. You might say that the blessings are more concentrated. 

What I don't like is someone saying to God, "No thanks, we don't want any more." That doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## polemic_turtle

I want to see more pictures... As LadyFlynt said, I really didn't expect or suspect anything like reality in the cases of John & Matthew. I'd especially love to see pictures of you both, really. Pretty please? 

I love to hear the current Puritan status quo. I hope to have a large number of children in the future, should the Lord bless. My family has 8 right now with another on the way: 4 girls and 4 boys. It's really impossible for me to imagine not knowing and loving each and every one of them. Average America is insane. 2.2? On the other hand, I can understand why two or three children raised in the common way could be quite enough!


----------



## ~~Susita~~




----------



## MW

JohnV said:


> How full your quiver is is really a relative question. The Lord gives some people bigger quivers than others. Someone with six children is not less blessed than I am with eleven. That's the wrong way to look at it. Sure, eleven children are all a blessing from God. But those with fewer children are not less blessed for having fewer children. You might say that the blessings are more concentrated.
> 
> What I don't like is someone saying to God, "No thanks, we don't want any more." That doesn't sit right with me.



 It's not how big the jar is, but whether or not its filled with the fulness of God.


----------



## polemic_turtle

theologae said:


> One with the Lord, one daughter (Maron, 23 months), and one son on the way (July 10, D.v.)



Adorable!


----------



## kvanlaan

> It's not how big the jar is, but whether or not its filled with the fulness of God.



Yes, yes, yes.  

There are those (I've seen them, though they were not believers) who see children (or a big family) as a necessary part of their lives, for whatever reason. But along come the children and they treat them like mere possessions. No man is a pianist because he acquires a piano. But people think themselves "parents" all the time because they have children.

It is to me largely an issue of responsibility. As a pastor undertakes a great responsibility when he leads a congregation (and heaven forbid he lead them astray), likewise a parent with a family must answer for each eternal soul he fosters to adulthood. Those who undertake the raising of a family (and moreso a large one) had better hear the voice of God before they do so; it is not something to be taken lightly.

As John V mentioned, reading this particular thread is a joy. And it's not about whether the families are large or small. What I have heard here is a constant desire from all points to serve in raising His children. That's what counts. 

Thank God for such people in today's world.

You guys have to know that reading this type of thread while living in one-child-only-or-else China is an incredible boost. We've heard what a waste of money our kids are, how much trouble it must be for my wife, why it is better to just have one (or none!) But in all those types of comments, it is always about me, me, me. The perspective is quite normally badly skewed. People have argued with my wife about our Joseph (the one on the right in the avatar) and why we didn't get a "good one" from the orphanage (he's fairly deaf and his left eye is missing). They _argued_. About his being ugly. Argued with my wife when she told them what a joy he was and what a blessing he was. These sorts of comments bring us such anger and sadness.

Don't get me wrong, we have indeed had many comments on how wonderful it must be to have so many children. But those that speak against it are _so_ disheartening; there is simply no other earthly joy like having a child.

PS - as I write, Anneliese has just thrown up all over my wife and is running a bit of a fever - I really hope it's the teething, she's got three coming in at once. Must go...


----------



## Archlute

kvanlaan said:


> PS - as I write, Anneliese has just thrown up all over my wife and is running a bit of a fever - I really hope it's the teething, she's got three coming in at once. Must go...



One jar of baby food - 99 cents
A trip to the dry cleaners - 3.50
Child rearing moments like these - priceless!  

Great post by the way. It's always very moving to me to see God's people taking in the outcasts of the world. Keep on loving 'em.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

There is at least one member on the PB with 15 children: DadOf15.


----------



## etexas

Interesting thread.......a long time ago. Now it is in the  level.


----------



## Casey

I lose. Just one daughter.  






Back to


----------



## LadyFlynt

It's not a competition...and Casey, that is one beautiful blessing!!!


----------



## Scot

4 girls, 1 boy

Erin Faith
Declan Scot
Morgan Greer
Keelin Blair
Briannon Colleen


----------



## etexas

I made mention earlier in this thread that my wife and I lost our daughter Hannah late in Megan's pregnancy, due to of the some medical issues we will not be able to have children. Sister and I come from a wealthy family, so Megan and I have opted to leave everything to our Niece and Nephew. This was and is a painful subject, even the title ( and I KNOW that was not the intent) makes me feel as if I were less than a man, for not having this...full quiver. I do not want to bring anyone down here, but my post does come come to bear on the thread.


----------



## polemic_turtle

It's sad that you feel that way, brother. Adoption is always an option, isn't it? Or is that not something you two are wishing to do? You'd still be a mother and a father and make some little child's life a lot brighter. If not, then I understand: some aren't as drawn to adoption. I hope and pray that the Lord will guide and help you through such things.


----------



## Contra_Mundum

Related note:
If any of you belong to SAMARITAN, the newsletter came today: we are on the Baby Page!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Max, I would say you have a full quiver in that you have what the Lord has given, even though the babe was taken also by Him (eventually they all are). We still count the child that we lost as well. As for your niece and nephew, they are in the quiver of their parents. You however can act as covenanted family in assisting in their spiritual growth...that is the greatest gift you can give them. You are quite generous in leaving them as your heirs, but the spiritual is what will make arrows strong and straight.


----------



## etexas

LadyFlynt said:


> Max, I would say you have a full quiver in that you have what the Lord has given, even though the babe was taken also by Him (eventually they all are). We still count the child that we lost as well. As for your niece and nephew, they are in the quiver of their parents. You however can act as covenanted family in assisting in their spiritual growth...that is the greatest gift you can give them. You are quite generous in leaving them as your heirs, but the spiritual is what will make arrows strong and straight.


Very kind of you Colleen. Thank you.


----------

